# Il nuovo governo (degli orrori)



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

Pensiero personale.

Letta ha sciolto la riserva e sta formando il governo delle larghe intese bleah

La prima ( e spero non ultima) notizia positiva è che la Bonino è agli esteri. Peggio degli altri non può fare e comunque _a me mi _piace assai la Bonny.

Ministro dell'interno Alfano. Pessima. Pessima notizia.

Rapporti con il parlamento Franceschini. Altra pessimissima notizia.

Vado a vedere gli aggiornamenti.

:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

Alfano....


per un momento ho pensato Sonia Alfano 

invece purtroppo e'...Angelino Alfano XD


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

*Giustizia*

Cancellieri.

Olè
:festa:


----------



## Arianna (27 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;p3Y6Telb4nY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Y6Telb4nY[/video]

Noi fummo i Gattopardi, i Leoni, chi ci sostituirà saranno gli  sciacalli, le iene; e tutti quanti, gattopardi, leoni, sciacalli e  pecore continueremo a crederci il sale della terra...


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2013)

Mi spiegate i criteri di scelta?


----------



## Arianna (27 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi spiegate i criteri di scelta?


dovevano dare l'interno ad alfano
tutti gli altri sono "contentini" e fumo negli occhi
per dare l'illusione del cambiamento, no?
il gattopardo docet, eh?


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2013)

Quindi un ciellino alla Difesa è solo Manuale Cencelli...capisco


----------



## Arianna (27 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quindi un ciellino alla Difesa è solo Manuale Cencelli...capisco


e pensa che quel ciellino lo si dava già per certo all'istruzione...


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2013)

Beh perchè solitamente il Vaticano vuole avere all'Istruzione e alla Sanità qualcuno di sua fiducia.

Per questo volevo andarmi a leggere qualcosa su questa Carrozza.....


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

Io sono un pò raccapricciata dal nuovo governo:unhappy:

Comunque alla sanità ci hanno piazzato una dei loro e con alfano:bleah: vice premier e ministro dell'interno sono in una botte di ferro.

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Se si fa un governo con un altro partito bisogna mettere ministri di quel partito. Chi non avrebbe dato la nausea? A me nessuno. Chi può starci senza provare nausea? Solo persone nauseabonde o ingenue con senso dello Stato.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si fa un governo con un altro partito bisogna mettere ministri di quel partito. Chi non avrebbe dato la nausea? A me nessuno. Chi può starci senza provare nausea? Solo persone nauseabonde o ingenue con senso delle Stato.


Quando finalmente lo stato non sarà più in grado di pagare gli stipendi agli statali
finalmente sapremo che è ora di agire...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Amo l'Italia.
E da quando vivo nel nord Europa, la amo ancora di piu'.
Vivere fuori mi ha fatto apprezzare tanti aspetti che prima davo per scontati.

Leggere del governo, della nostra classe politica che sta affossando il nostro Paese sempre di piu' mi fa male...cosi' male che quando leggo di suicidi, della mafia al governo e dei soliti giochetti, a volte mi scendono lacrime agli occhi...

La crisi, le difficolta' delle persone per sopravvivere e arrivare a fine, fanno si' che il popolo sia cosi' preso dai propri problemi quotidiani per campare e arrivare a fine mese che non ha la forza di reagire e ribellarsi veramente contro questa classe politica che non rappresenta proprio nessuno di noi.

Ci hanno ridotto all'osso per renderci impotenti e per poter fare quello che vogliono.

E poi ci insultano pure...
l'altro giorno leggevo su yahoo news degli insulti di Brunetta verso i disoccupati e i precari: "andate a fare gli scaricatori di porto perche in italia il lavoro c'e'"

i commenti all'articolo erano ovviamente accesi...e sono emerse tristi verita'...che non c'e' lavoro neanche come scaricatori di porto...e che e' demoralizzante alzarsi alle 5 del mattino, spaccarsi la schiena tutto il giorno per arrivare a stento a fine mese e poi pagare le tasse per mantenere questa casta politica che ci insulta, ci disprezza e che  distruggendo sempre piu'  il Paese.


----------



## ToyGirl (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensiero personale.
> 
> Letta ha sciolto la riserva e sta formando il governo delle larghe intese bleah
> 
> ...


E il ministro dell'economia? Un banchiere di merda??? :unhappy:

Che SCHIFO!

FIERISSIMA di aver votato M5S.

PURTROPPO Grillo aveva ragione...


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Amo l'Italia.
> E da quando vivo nel nord Europa, la amo ancora di piu'.
> Vivere fuori mi ha fatto apprezzare tanti aspetti che prima davo per scontati.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco. 
Io ci vivo e ci sto malissimo a sentire l'arroganza di questa classe politica schifosa che offende tutti quelli che deruba sistematicamente. Ognuno di loro , tutti del pdl guarda caso, a turno danno il peggio di sé . Per non parlare   del troiaio che manteniamo NOI. Poi loro avranno la pensione mentre i nostri figli a 30 anni ancora non hanno un lavoro. Schifo profondo !:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando finalmente lo stato non sarà più in grado di pagare gli stipendi agli statali
> finalmente sapremo che è ora di agire...:up::up::up::up::up:


Sarà l'ultimo atto...ci stanno attenti, se no...chi derubano?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E il ministro dell'economia? Un banchiere di merda??? :unhappy:
> 
> Che SCHIFO!
> 
> ...


Ed avranno anche il mio voto..... che già avrebbero avuto se non fossi andato via..
Eggià. E gli davano del pazzo.... :rotfl::rotfl:

ItaGlioti!


----------



## Indeciso (29 Aprile 2013)

Che cosa ci fa Saccomanni, uomo di Mario Draghi e dell europa bancocratica, all economia????Che cosa ci fa Beatrice Lorenzin, cattolicissima contraria alla fecondazione eterologa e al sano progresso scientifico, alla salute???Che cosa ci fa Nunzia Di Girolamo, mogliettina pdl di Boccia che è fedele braccio destro di Letta, all agricoltura???Che cosa ci fa Angelino Alfano agli interni?????Mala tempora currunt....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando finalmente lo stato non sarà più in grado di pagare gli stipendi agli statali
> finalmente sapremo che è ora di agire...:up::up::up::up::up:


Infatti, con questa scelta dei ministri abbiamo tutte le probabilità a raggiungere lo stallo economico totale entro la fine dell'anno. E comunque sia, chiunque avrebbe preso l'incarico, si avrebbe dovuto dare da fare oltre ogni misura e saggezza per sterzare la macchina dello Stato sul bordo del baratro.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti, con questa scelta dei ministri abbiamo tutte le probabilità a raggiungere lo stallo economico totale entro la fine dell'anno. E comunque sia, chiunque avrebbe preso l'incarico, si avrebbe dovuto dare da fare oltre ogni misura e saggezza per sterzare la macchina dello Stato sul bordo del baratro.


Buongiorno Boss..ma dimentichi che nel tuo Paese,il governo e'identico...larghe intese e funziona benissimo..d'altronde giusto che PD-PDL-Monti governino..mi pare assieme abbiano il 70% dei voti...piuttosto ''impiccare''Bersani,che cu ha fatto perdere 3 mesi...per avere poi lo stesso risultato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Amo l'Italia.
> E da quando vivo nel nord Europa, la amo ancora di piu'.
> Vivere fuori mi ha fatto apprezzare tanti aspetti che prima davo per scontati.
> 
> ...


No, il lavoro realmente c'è. Cerco da 2 anni qualcuno (giovane) che abbia voglia e capacità di subentrare nella mia società per poi continuarla. Ci ho provato con 5 ragazzi fra 18 e 30 anni e nessuno ha continuato dopo aver avuto a che fare con il lavoro reale. Cioè lavoro!

Il punto è chi cerca lavoro lo fa cercare da altri, e questo è il problema numero uno. Il problema numero due è che bisogna combattere con tutte le forze per tenere duro quando il lavoro c'è (ma magari pochi soldi).

Perché: il lavoro c'è, i soldi facili vogliamo tutti. Ma prima c'è il lavoro. E quello davvero c'è!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Boss..ma dimentichi che nel tuo Paese,il governo e'identico...larghe intese e funziona benissimo..d'altronde giusto che PD-PDL-Monti governino..mi pare assieme abbiano il 70% dei voti...piuttosto ''impiccare''Bersani,che cu ha fatto perdere 3 mesi...per avere poi lo stesso risultato.


Non è una questione di larghe intese, ma di competenza. Di gente competenti ci sono, ma ancora una volta si è scelto il marchio. Il marchio di politici che (sappiamo) sanno parlare bene ma razzolano male. Cioè gente che non ha mai fatto un cazzo serio! Ora è il tempo che vediamo cosa sanno fare. Per me non riescono in niente e alla fine sbanda la macchina e cade nel vuoto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed avranno anche il mio voto..... che già avrebbero avuto se non fossi andato via..
> Eggià. E gli davano del pazzo.... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ItaGlioti!


Ad arringare le folle son buoni tutti, cavalcare il malcontento è un'operazione che di solito viene utilizzata per poter operare il proprio interesse mentre tutti sono girati dall'altra parte. E' un po come fanno i prestidigitatori: mentre il pubblico si distrae guardando il mazzo di fiori che compare dal nulla, con l'altra mano stai preparando il nuovo trucco.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ad arringare le folle son buoni tutti, cavalcare il malcontento è un'operazione che di solito viene utilizzata per poter operare il proprio interesse mentre tutti sono girati dall'altra parte. E' un po come fanno i prestidigitatori: mentre il pubblico si distrae guardando il mazzo di fiori che compare dal nulla, con l'altra mano stai preparando il nuovo trucco.


Cara Sbri,non si poteva fare altro..poi se ci mettiamo a dire perche'Alfano o Franceschini...finisce male...come ieri..l'ho saputo in diretta dal capo dei CC di paese...sempre loro pagano...e il comico genovese ha ottenuto quello che voleva.
Ci vorrebbe un po'di carcere per lui....l'unica soddisfazione,che nessuno osa scrivere,e che in Friuli i comici hanno dimezzato i voti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri,non si poteva fare altro..poi se ci mettiamo a dire perche'Alfano o Franceschini...finisce male...come ieri..l'ho saputo in diretta dal capo dei CC di paese...sempre loro pagano...e il comico genovese ha ottenuto quello che voleva.
> Ci vorrebbe un po'di carcere per lui....l'unica soddisfazione,che nessuno osa scrivere,e che in Friuli i comici hanno dimezzato i voti.


Ma in Friuli non si scherza amico mio...
Ora hanno la deborah serrachiani...
E vediamo se è volpe o fagiana...


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

A posto siamo

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...sidente-della-convenzione-per-riforme/578053/

non riesco nemmeno più a vomitare


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> A posto siamo
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...sidente-della-convenzione-per-riforme/578053/
> 
> non riesco nemmeno più a vomitare


 


io si'....!!!!


nooooooooooooooooooo...ancora il fantoccio???no vi prego...nooo!!!


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No, il lavoro realmente c'è. Cerco da 2 anni qualcuno (giovane) che abbia voglia e capacità di subentrare nella mia società per poi continuarla. Ci ho provato con 5 ragazzi fra 18 e 30 anni e nessuno ha continuato dopo aver avuto a che fare con il lavoro reale. Cioè lavoro!
> 
> Il punto è chi cerca lavoro lo fa cercare da altri, e questo è il problema numero uno. Il problema numero due è che bisogna combattere con tutte le forze per tenere duro quando il lavoro c'è (ma magari pochi soldi).
> 
> Perché: il lavoro c'è, i soldi facili vogliamo tutti. Ma prima c'è il lavoro. E quello davvero c'è!



Non so cosa dirti 

Io conosco di persona un sacco di gente che si fa il mazzo dalla mattina alla sera per quattro soldi.
Io stessa ho fatto lo stesso per anni.
Quando non trovavo il lavoro nel mio settore professionale, pur di mantenermi, ho anche lavorato full time come cameriera e nelle pulizie delle camere d'albergo (lavoro spacca schiena...per fare i pavimenti non hai neanche il moccio...devi chinarti in ginocchio e passare lo straccio bagnato come cenerentola)...nonostante due lauree in mano.
Non sono una schizzinosa...e conosco tanta gente come me...
Non so davvero se hai avuto sfortuna oppure se io che sono cosi', alla fine per selezione inconscia, frequento tutte persone che si danno da fare...
Non so davvero...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti
> 
> Io conosco di persona un sacco di gente che si fa il mazzo dalla mattina alla sera per quattro soldi.
> Io stessa ho fatto lo stesso per anni.
> ...


Pur di mantenerti.
Appunto.
Secondo me...ehm...per quel poco che conosco Quibbel...
E' la sua testa crucca che lo frega...
Vedi noi italiani siamo bravissimi a vendere la merce...
Poi lui si accorge che non lavori come si deve...
con la precisione teutonica...e...

Credimi ad esempio nel mio settore...
A parole sono tutti meglio di Horowitz eh?
A parole...

Ma mi ha colpito una cosa di assoartigianato veneto!
Dicono che ci sono molte professioni altamente richieste, e che richiedono una perizia professionale mica da poco, ma che i giovani non vogliono fare, perchè sono lavori considerati che so declassanti.

Io me la vedo brutta per i giovani: in questo senso.
Nessuno di loro è abituato a far fadiga.


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Pur di mantenerti.*
> Appunto.
> Secondo me...ehm...per quel poco che conosco Quibbel...
> E' la sua testa crucca che lo frega...
> ...



nON ho capito cosa intendi dire,,,spiegati meglio.
Pur di mantenermi ...significa che non disdegno nessun lavoro e lo faccio il meglio che posso anche se non e' il mio.
(e magari mi manca l'esperienza di chi lo fa da una vita)
Non posso essere appassionata di ogni professione, ma se non trovo impiego nel lavoro che mi appassiona, cosa devo fare...stare con le mani in mano? Io non me lo posso permettere...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> nON ho capito cosa intendi dire,,,spiegati meglio.
> Pur di mantenermi ...significa che non disdegno nessun lavoro e lo faccio il meglio che posso anche se non e' il mio.
> (e magari mi manca l'esperienza di chi lo fa da una vita)
> Non posso essere appassionata di ogni professione, ma se non trovo impiego nel lavoro che mi appassiona, cosa devo fare...stare con le mani in mano? Io non me lo posso permettere...


Vediamo se ci riesco però...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Intendevo dire che ti AMMIRO.
E' fondamentale e importantissimo SAPERSI MANTENERE.

Insomma contare sulle proprie forze e non contare ( peggio dare per scontato) mama e papà...

E anch'io ho fatto così sai?

Ecco appunto...
Non possiamo stare con le mani in mano.

E non possiamo contare sempre sugli aiuti dall'esterno, dalla manna dal cielo...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo se ci riesco però...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Intendevo dire che ti AMMIRO.
> E' fondamentale e importantissimo SAPERSI MANTENERE.
> 
> ...



scusami...avevo capito male....pensavo che il "pur di mantenermi" non dava abbastanza motivazione per essere precisi nel lavoro...avevo frainteso...non so da dove ho dedotto 'sto fraintendimento...pardon moi...a quest'ora sono un po' stordita


anzi...ti ringrazio!!!

infatti...non si puo' aspettare la manna dal cielo o aspettare che gli altri ti lancino il paracadute..
pero' conosco tante persone come me... la maggior parte della gente che conosco e' gente che si da' da fare...
quindi provo indignazione quando i politici (come Brunetta) insultano...


Non conosco Quibbel...
Non so se e' perfezionista e i probabili candidati per la sua societa' si demoralizzano e poi abbandonano oppure se partono gia' senza voglia di faticare e costruire qualcosa...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> scusami...avevo capito male....pensavo che il "pur di mantenermi" non dava abbastanza motivazione per essere precisi nel lavoro...avevo frainteso...non so da dove ho dedotto 'sto fraintendimento...pardon moi...a quest'ora sono un po' stordita
> 
> 
> anzi...ti ringrazio!!!
> ...


Ma da quel poco che ho capito del suo lavoro...si deve lavorare un mucchio di ore...
Mi spiace sai che una riforma del lavoro che in pratica doveva servire a...diversificare, snellire...ecc..ecc...
Abbia di fatto creato na montagna di precariato...

Ma cosa vuoi ai tempi di Brunetta...lavoravi 20 anni sotto lo stato e andavi in pension...dai su...
Altre epoche...

Epoche in cui i governi spandevano e spendevano senza contare che un domani i nodi venivano al pettine no?

Ohi, chi si ricorda gli anni 80?
Sotto Craxi?
Schei per tutti...eh?

Ma intanto soldi per tutti...
ma...

mandando fuori controllo la spesa pubblica...
tanto paga pantalone...

bon desso non ci sono neanche le mutande di pantalone...

Cioè per converso
ci vuole uno spudoratezza fuori dal comune
nell'accettare, o peggio, ambire a governare questo paese...


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma da quel poco che ho capito del suo lavoro...si deve lavorare un mucchio di ore...
> Mi spiace sai che una riforma del lavoro che in pratica doveva servire a...diversificare, snellire...ecc..ecc...
> Abbia di fatto creato na montagna di precariato...
> 
> ...



ero solo un'infante ai tempi di Craxi e ai tempi in cui c'era lo sperpero su tutto (in pensione a 40 anni!!!!!!!!!!arcghhhh!!!)

da quando ho iniziato a lavorare...per me c'e' sempre stata crisi...ho sempre trovato contratti co co co e poi co co pro...e alla fine...tristemente sfruttata tante ore per pochi soldi in tasca (e zero garanzia di furo o in caso di malattia), ho preso una seconda laurea con la speranza di trovare una carriera professionale piu felice.
Pensavo di essere la mosca bianca del corso...in mezzo a tanti 19enni.
Non puoi capire il mio stupore quando ho trovato tanti pressapoco coetanei o anche gente piu' grande di me che cercava altre chances lavorative e tornava (non senza sacrifici) tra i banchi dell'universita'.

Per me la crisi non e' iniziata nel 2008 ma molto prima...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ero solo un'infante ai tempi di Craxi e ai tempi in cui c'era lo sperpero su tutto (in pensione a 40 anni!!!!!!!!!!arcghhhh!!!)
> 
> da quando ho iniziato a lavorare...per me c'e' sempre stata crisi...ho sempre trovato contratti co co co e poi co co pro...e alla fine...tristemente sfruttata tante ore per pochi soldi in tasca (e zero garanzia di furo o in caso di malattia), ho preso una seconda laurea con la speranza di trovare una carriera professionale piu felice.
> Pensavo di essere la mosca bianca del corso...in mezzo a tanti 19enni.
> ...


Pensa me...
Ricevo la prima richiesta di supplenza...
Conservatorio di Avellino...
Tre giorni prima di sposarmi...

Scelsi di sposarmi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sarei morto depresso altrimenti...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

*Gasparri. Che coraggio*

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2..._provocazione_e_il_web_lo_segue-57727419/1/#1


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti
> 
> Io conosco di persona un sacco di gente che si fa il mazzo dalla mattina alla sera per quattro soldi.
> Io stessa ho fatto lo stesso per anni.
> ...


Il punto sta nel fare una cosa dove invece si ha intenzione di farne un'altra. Io non posso istruire qualcuno che poi ha l'interesse reale altrove, perché la mia realtà è la società che chiuderà fra 3 anni con o senza seguito. Ma è avviata e funziona. Ovviamente non la do "via". Se non c'è chi vuole imparare il mestiere, e chiunque lo può fare se realmente vuole (ancora si fa senza carte, intendo), allora la chiudo e quel che si è visto si è visto. Non do la mia clientela ai porci. Piuttosto dico di andare a trovarsi un sostituto.

In primo luogo sta la qualità. Io produco qualità e quindi i lavori fatti a metà o strascicati per anni non ci sono, salvo quando il colpevole è il cliente. Inizio un lavoro e lo finisco, e se non ho tempo non lo prendo. Tutti i mesi rifiuto tipo 2 lavori, perché non posso prendere altri.

Detto questo, ora non capisco perché non c'è nessuno che voglia fare il tecnico informatico. E' un lavoro che garantisce serenità, ma ha di difetto che se lo fai da solo, lavori tantissimo e non sempre hai il corrispettivo che ti sogni. Ma, non hai nessuna preoccupazione! Sai come mandare avanti e sai come ti paghi la pagnotta.

E qualche volta ti arrivano anche i soldi facili, ma li prendi come la sempre mancante tredicesima.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pur di mantenerti.
> Appunto.
> Secondo me...ehm...per quel poco che conosco Quibbel...
> E' la sua testa crucca che lo frega...
> ...


la diga la fanno anche ... ma solo sentire di imparare dopo che si sono sbarazzata della scuola e in aggiunta sentire di eventuali lavori fatto senza percepire nulla causa la calata delle braghe e quindi corrono ai ripari, che purtroppo gli sono garantiti in eterno. Genitori, cominciate ad espellere la prole dalle case troppo protette e molte cose sarebbero molto più facili, come ad esempio trovare qualcuno per voglia e necessità.

La necessità è poi un amplificatore di voglia che ha quasi dell'incredibile, e molte volte è poi quel salto di qualità nella vita, senza il quale non si vuole più vivere.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ....l'unica soddisfazione,che nessuno osa scrivere,e che in Friuli i comici hanno dimezzato i voti.


Esatto,perche' la gente ha toccato con mano quale razza di elementi siano giunti in parlamento sotto le ali di grillo,magari perche' son stati votati da 20 amici su internet.
Gente che vorrebbe presentare dei disegni di legge ed in realta' scrive bufalate irricevibili,che poi i capiufficio delle varie commissioni devono diventar matti per riscriverli da cima a fondo in modo che non si mettano a ridere anche i polli leggendoli. 
E grillo non li vuole sguinzagliare in tv perche' sa chi ha portato in parlamento,e sa anche che i giornalisti se li sbranerebbero in tre domande.
L'unica cosa buona di grillo era l'essere anti europa.
Ma se la situazione dell'italia devono risolverla quelli che andavano a fare il loro numero in val di susa ( e quelli che li difendono,sempre poverini....),campa cavallo......ed intanto si pigliano la paga senza far niente,occupano l'aula per leggere la costituzione e poi gli arriva nuova che il presidente della repubblica deve avere almeno 50 anni,dicono al commesso parlamentare che puo' andare a casa mentre loro okkupano,ed il commesso gli risponde che deve star li' per contratto a fare ore extra finche' loro  non si schiodano dai coglioni,e avanti cosi'.......quelli han capito d'aver vinto la lotteria di capodanno,e cercheranno di spremere la tetta finche' si puo'.......si opporranno con tutte le loro forze a tornare al voto prima di due anni,sei mesi ed un secondo,perche' cosi' avranno maturato il diritto al sospirato vitalizio......come tutti gli altri politici che a parole schifano.
In Friuli la sinistra ha vinto perche' il centrodestra ha insistito a presentare uno che peggio di cosi' non poteva,ed anche cosi' non han vinto che per 2066 voti,quando le schede "annullate" erano 10 o 11000,ma guarda un po'.....meta' degli aventi diritto non e' andata a votare,cosa sbagliatissima.....come dire che i sinistri si son messi a comandare la regione col 40% della meta' dei votanti,si e no un friulano in eta' da votare su 5.
Ma tanto bastera' per guidare la regione,e magari per accogliere le accorate richieste d'aiuto di certe regioni omocromatiche (che so,la campania.....) che puntualmente scarrozzano di qua e di la' qualche treno pieno di merda che altrimenti dovrebbero metterla a napoli all'altezza del terzo piano,i primi due son gia' completi.....e d'altronde fan bene,ai tempi di silvio l'esercito serviva a raccogliere laggiu' la spazzatura,ed a comandare le operazioni c'avevan messo nientepopodimeno che un generale,sai che prestigio.....si sono abituati bene....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Esatto,perche' la gente ha toccato con mano quale razza di elementi siano giunti in parlamento sotto le ali di grillo,magari perche' son stati votati da 20 amici su internet.
> Gente che vorrebbe presentare dei disegni di legge ed in realta' scrive bufalate irricevibili,che poi i capiufficio delle varie commissioni devono diventar matti per riscriverli da cima a fondo in modo che non si mettano a ridere anche i polli leggendoli.
> E grillo non li vuole sguinzagliare in tv perche' sa chi ha portato in parlamento,e sa anche che i giornalisti se li sbranerebbero in tre domande.
> L'unica cosa buona di grillo era l'essere anti europa.
> ...


I friuliani mi piacciono da morire, da sempre.
Gente molto tosta.
Oddio magari storcono il naso se dopo aver suonato che so musica del 700 friulano, spiego che il compositore era un veneziano, frate francescano, cacciato dall'ordine e poi assorbito alla cappella musicale di Udine no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I friulani, sono meno ricchi di noi su tante cose, ma è anche vero che si accontentano di una vita più sana e morigerata.

Insomma è gente...con poco Grillo per la testa...

Mi piace da impazzire il loro orgoglio di essere friulani!


----------



## Eretteo (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I friuliani mi piacciono da morire, da sempre.
> Gente molto tosta.
> Oddio magari storcono il naso se dopo aver suonato che so musica del 700 friulano, spiego che il compositore era un veneziano, frate francescano, cacciato dall'ordine e poi assorbito alla cappella musicale di Udine no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Son gente che parla poco e sgobba tanto,anche se in itaglia chi si comporta cosi' e' destinato a non  far troppa strada.
Ma a loro non importa andare a colonizzare altre regioni,sono fieri della loro terra,pur cosi' aspra e difficile.
Son dispersi in mezzo mondo,ma prima o poi ci tornano sempre a casa loro.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Son gente che parla poco e sgobba tanto,anche se in itaglia chi si comporta cosi' e' destinato a non  far troppa strada.
> Ma a loro non importa andare a colonizzare altre regioni,sono fieri della loro terra,pur cosi' aspra e difficile.
> Son dispersi in mezzo mondo,ma prima o poi ci tornano sempre a casa loro.


E non sono d'accordo che il capoluogo di regione sia Trieste...
In quanto nulla, loro hanno a che vedere con Triestini e Istriani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sono d'accordo che il capoluogo di regione sia Trieste...
> In quanto nulla, loro hanno a che vedere con Triestini e Istriani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Gia',una cosa e' il Friuli,un'altra e' Trieste.
Dove abita una genìa fra le piu' rompicosoni possibili,e' la citta' dove ci sono piu' dispute giudiziarie per incidenti stradali,roba che per un graffio sulla carrozzeria mettono la macchina sul ponte e verificano con la dima il telaio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gia',una cosa e' il Friuli,un'altra e' Trieste.
> Dove abita una genìa fra le piu' rompicosoni possibili,e' la citta' dove ci sono piu' dispute giudiziarie per incidenti stradali,roba che per un graffio sulla carrozzeria mettono la macchina sul ponte e verificano con la dima il telaio.


Ma no dai i triestini sono gentilissimi è che ivi il parcheggio è un serissimo problema...
e i vigili stangano le auto
non di trieste...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2013)

Ho come la vaga impressione che ci hanno fottuto di nuovo...:unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho come la vaga impressione che ci hanno fottuto di nuovo...:unhappy: :unhappy:



anche io...anzi no.
Certezza maxima:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (2 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai i triestini sono gentilissimi è che ivi il parcheggio è un serissimo problema...
> e i vigili stangano le auto
> non di trieste...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh be',prima o poi il sindaco bisogna rieleggerlo,sai com'e'....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh be',prima o poi il sindaco bisogna rieleggerlo,sai com'e'....


Io i politici non li capisco...
Prima mi tirano per la giacchetta perchè vada con loro...
Per dare lustro alla loro lista...
Io espongo le mie idee
e loro si squagliano...

francamente non li capisco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io...anzi no.
> Certezza maxima:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Rabbrividisco...certi ministri....rabbrividisco.....:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Maggio 2013)

nuovo governo???? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaSRYecKaqc


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (3 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io i politici non li capisco...
> Prima mi tirano per la giacchetta perchè vada con loro...
> Per dare lustro alla loro lista...
> Io espongo le mie idee
> ...


La politica dei politicanti e' la logica del momento.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La politica dei politicanti e' la logica del momento.


Osserva amico...
Il termine leghista di merda
arriva sempre da persone nate in sud tirolo...


----------



## Eretteo (3 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osserva amico...
> Il termine leghista di merda
> arriva sempre da persone nate in sud tirolo...


Chi ha poco da dire,dice cose da poco.


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho come la vaga impressione che ci hanno fottuto di nuovo...:unhappy: :unhappy:



vaga impressione?:unhappy:
io ho la certezza assoluta... siamo alla frutta proprio :unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

La signora Bindi Rosaria detta Rosy era cosi' contraria al governone con Silvione che ne e' entrata a far parte.
E pure la siciliana che va con la scorta al discount.
Ed i 5Stelle COL CAZZO che non si prendono la paga come gli altri.
Strano,chi l'avrebbe mai detto....


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vaga impressione?:unhappy:
> io ho la certezza assoluta... siamo alla frutta proprio :unhappy:


Dopo l'entrata della "più bella che intelligente" e della "miss scorta dell'anno/ano" ho fugato tutti i dubbi: SIAMO NEL MEZZO DEL CAMMIN DI NOSTRA CACCA...e ho detto tutto. :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dopo l'entrata della "più bella che intelligente" e della "miss scorta dell'anno/ano" ho fugato tutti i dubbi: SIAMO NEL MEZZO DEL CAMMIN DI NOSTRA CACCA...e ho detto tutto. :unhappy: :unhappy:


appunto... :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto... :unhappy:


che vergogna...:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> che vergogna...:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


chissà dove andremo a finire :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> chissà dove andremo a finire :unhappy::unhappy:


Ad una rivoluzione e non tanto civile, ahimè.


----------



## Eretteo (9 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ad una rivoluzione e non tanto civile, ahimè.


Figurarsi,per fare una rivoluzione serve un popolo,non una congerie di tribu'.
In Italia un quarto degli aventi diritto non e' andata a votare,e sono i peggiori,perche' non muovono neanche le terga ma la lingua si,per lamentarsi.
Un quarto ha votato grillo,ed ora dopo la sbornia iniziale si accorgono che hanno eletto gente che comincia a scordarsi le promesse della campagna elettorale,dopo che e' arrivata la prima busta paga.
Un quarto ha votato berlusconi,e son quelli che si lamentano troppo poco coi propri eletti perche' prometton tanto e fan pochissimo.
Ed il quarto migliore e' quello che vota pd,perche' non desidera nient'altro che sentir peste e corna di berlusconi.
Per il resto puoi dir di tutto e fare il contrario,loro non ricordano,e se ricordano non ricordano ugualmente.
Il partito non sbaglia mai,sbaglia chi non lo vota.
In mezzo a 'sto marasma,i politici nuotano ancora agevolmente...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La signora Bindi Rosaria detta Rosy era cosi' contraria al governone con Silvione che ne e' entrata a far parte.
> E pure la siciliana che va con la scorta al discount.
> Ed i *5Stelle* COL CAZZO che non si prendono la paga come gli altri.
> Strano,chi l'avrebbe mai detto....


Ne ho proprio parlato oggi con il mio amico. Visto che si comportano allo stesso modo degli altri possono anche scomparire del tutto. Perché noi abbiamo bisogno di un cambiamento e non l'imitazione di quello che ci ha portato alla rovina.

Con quella mossa intelligentissima hanno ridato la fiducia al vecchio governo. Del quale ci possiamo sbarazzarci soltanto con l'aiuto della bomba atomica.


----------

